
The U.S. Military Is Buying a Brutal-Looking Powered Exoskeleton - sahin-boydas
https://futurism.com/military-full-body-sarcos-exoskeleton/
======
sahin-boydas
Official press release:

[https://www.sarcos.com/press-releases/ussocom-awards-
contrac...](https://www.sarcos.com/press-releases/ussocom-awards-contract-to-
sarcos-robotics-guardian-xo/)

